# Venge paint scheme



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder if the paint scheme on the Venge will be seen on the Tarmac line for the 2012 bikes???

View attachment 229876


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

i hope not.....


----------

